# Meet the family!



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's all of my pets!
Dusty!


----------



## wellington (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello and ummmm, no pics.


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Haha I messed up.. I went to add a picture and I accidentally posted instead.. I'm trying to figure out how to delete it and start over. *blush*


----------



## wellington (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't think you can delete. I believe only a mod can. Just post on your own thread and add the pics. You may also still be able to edit your original thread.


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ahhhhh! I was almost done and it died on me! (in doing it on my phone because that's where my pictures are) I'm going to take a break haha thanks! Ill edit my original post when I get my patience back.


----------



## wellington (Aug 21, 2012)

fluffypanda17 said:


> Ahhhhh! I was almost done and it died on me! (in doing it on my phone because that's where my pictures are) I'm going to take a break haha thanks! Ill edit my original post when I get my patience back.




I believe you only have a certain amount of time that you can edit a thread or post.


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's all of my pets!


View attachment 26636


View attachment 26637




View attachment 26638




View attachment 26639




View attachment 26640




View attachment 26641




View attachment 26643




View attachment 26644




View attachment 26645




View attachment 26646




View attachment 26647




View attachment 26648


Some dart frogs were too shy to be pictured. Some pets I'm temporarily taking care of for friends so they weren't pictured. And I also have a fish tank with 8 Tiger Barbs and 4 African Dwarf Frogs!


----------



## esiotrot (Aug 21, 2012)

What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh no none of the pictures showed up!:0


I believe you only have a certain amount of time that you can edit a thread or post.
[/QUOTE]

You're right! I tried to edit then it said I couldn't so I copy pasted it onto a reply and it left the pictures behind.:0



esiotrot said:


> What kind of phone do you have?



I have an iPhone!


----------



## poison (Aug 21, 2012)

use http://imgur.com/


----------



## esiotrot (Aug 21, 2012)

I had the exact same problem. I just kept adding posts with pictures then all of a sudden all my pictures throughout the thread came up. Don't give up. I think it's a new member thing 

Or check my 1st thread, new from the uk. It all reads through on there


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pictures. (hopefully)


----------



## esiotrot (Aug 21, 2012)

Still no pics


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

esiotrot said:


> Still no pics



D: I hope they pop up Like they did with you!


----------



## esiotrot (Aug 21, 2012)

Perseverance is the key! Talk me through how you're doing it?

Ahhhh I remember what I did now... I posted one pic through the laptop, anything would work, then that seemed to set it off working.


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

I click the + sign at the top right, then I add a picture from my library and sometimes I take a picture and then I add them to the post and click "send"

I can't post pictures from my computer


----------



## esiotrot (Aug 21, 2012)

Just keep posting then. I'll stick with you  

That's how I would do it too


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Test picture.






Test




Fjhgjh

YAY!!!


----------



## poison (Aug 21, 2012)

yay another dart frog person


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

poison said:


> yay another dart frog person



I didn't know there were any other on here! Whatcha got man?


----------



## poison (Aug 21, 2012)

i got 2 D.Azureus


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

:O all of my other pictures popped up!




poison said:


> i got 2 D.Azureus



Nice! I've always liked them. I guess I should've looked at your little profile picture to figure that out!


----------



## poison (Aug 21, 2012)

can i see an enclosure pic?


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Of what?


----------



## poison (Aug 21, 2012)

the dart lol unless you have a cage for your dog


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Haha I've got enclosures for lots of things! I've got 4 dart frog Vivs but only one that I think is good enough for the internet haha my lights are off now but I'll post a pick tomorrow morning. Can you post a pick of yours too?


----------



## poison (Aug 21, 2012)

what other kind of darts do you have? and heirs mine http://imgur.com/kmayR


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like one big happy family.


----------



## poison (Aug 21, 2012)

oh never mind i just went back on the first page and saw them i love the cobalt. and is that a pipa pipa? and what kind of tree frog is that it looks like a whites?


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 21, 2012)

poison said:


> what other kind of darts do you have? and heirs mine http://imgur.com/kmayR



I have three blue Auratuses and one green. I also have a cobalt. The NARBC is this weekend. I'm hoping for a partner (wink wink) for my green Auratus and my cobalt. I like your tank! It looks nice and lush!



Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Looks like one big happy family.



It sure is!  thanks!



poison said:


> oh never mind i just went back on the first page and saw them i love the cobalt. and is that a pipa pipa? and what kind of tree frog is that it looks like a whites?



Oh whoops!(already replied to it) I'm glad you love the cobalt! I wasn't looking for one and my friend surprised me with him on my birthday! I love him! He's soooo bold, especially when you compare him to my Auratuses! Haha yes it is. He's freaking crazy. I'm looking for a girlfriend for him. I had one but it died while I was on my way to get her. :O it's a Grey tree frog froglet. People gave me tons of tadpoles in the spring and he was my latest froglet. All frogs get released once they get healthy and ready! I have one more tadpole that's growing veerryyy slowly!


----------



## esiotrot (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad your pics came up. Must just take a bit of time


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 22, 2012)

poison said:


> can i see an enclosure pic?


----------



## poison (Aug 22, 2012)

what kind of plants are you using? and as always you gotta have the coco husk hide


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 22, 2012)

poison said:


> what kind of plants are you using? and as always you gotta have the coco husk hide



I'm using a bromeliad, heart leafed philodendron, and green tree moss. Haha yep I love them! Got one in each tank


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 22, 2012)

fluffypanda17 said:


> Pictures. (hopefully)



I can see the pics!  (I'm using my iPod)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 25, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



Thanks!

For the other dart frog lovers:
I got another Panamanian Green and Black Auratus today! hope to breed them soon. I also got two Ranitomeya Lamasi "Orange Panguana" tadpoles! One already has its back legs. I'll post pics of the Auratus and of the lamasi whenever they morph out. They had torts there and I was so temped to buy some! But I spent all of my money on dart frog stuff. :$


----------

